# Hanging orchid solution



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

This is probably not new, but I was proud of myself.
I just bought some new orchids and had to put them in my grow out tank until I figure out where to plant them permanently. Problem is my grow out tank is a little short on floor space.
I went to Home Depot and picked up an expandable curtain rod for less than $3. Viola! a place to hang all my new orchids.


----------



## Caden (Jan 9, 2010)

Quite nice.

What is that vining plant in the back left corner? To be more specific, solid center, striped outside of leaves.

Edit: I am guessing it is cissus discolor


----------



## Freeradical53 (Jan 25, 2008)

Good thinking..I wonder if all froggers have nursery aquariums?


----------



## wickerstone (Jan 19, 2009)

Nice. It's easy to lose floor space. Plants are as addicting as frogs. I have three tanks full of plants and four root cutting tanks. Good call on the curtain rod. I'll have to try that


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

Wow, great call. I've got a big 4x3' Wardian case and I've been trying to figure out how to get the back of the thing more useable (affordably). I might have to give this a go.


----------

